# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتاب طرح التثريب لشرح التقريب لزين الدين العراقي هل طبع ؟

## رشيد الكيلاني

ابحث عن طبعة جديدة للكتاب في احد مكتبات الامارات او السعودية او الاردن من يدلني على طبعة محققة منقحة جزاه الله الف خير .

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أنا رأيت له طبعة نزار مصطفى الباز. بمكة المكرمة.
ولا أدري هل له طبعة أخرى أم لا؟
ولا يخفى على شريف علمكم الملاحظات التي على طبعات الباز.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

صحيح جزيت الخير ابدا قد بحثت في مكتبات الامارات والعجب لم اجد للكتاب لاي طبعة علما انه طبع ببيروت سنة 2000 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية ويظهر انها نفذت لما للكتاب من القيمة العلمية الهائلة وان كان اغلب طلاب العلم - بخلاف المتبحر منهم -في زماننا لايعرفون عنه شئيا وهو - اي الكتاب - في أحاديث الأحكام وقد سلك العراقي منهجا فريدا في وضعه وتبويبه فما كان من  الصحيحين ترك تخريجه وما كان في غيرهما أشار إلى مخرجه وبين زياداته وحذف الأسانيد واقتصر على ذكر أسانيده في المقدمة فلما حفظ ابنه الكتاب - وقد ألفه له - ابتدأ بشرحه فترجم لرجال أسانيده ثم شرح بعض الأبواب، وقد شرح أكثرها وأتمها ابنه ولي الدين أبو زرعة 
هذا وقد نال الكتاب استحسان واعجاب العلماء قديما فضلا عن علماء زماننا فقد قال السخاوي هو كتاب حافل. وهو يشرح الحديث على طريقة الفوائد المفردة كل واحدة عن الأخرى وتبلغ أحياناً العشرات. وبعد أن ساق أحاديث الأحكام على الأبواب الفقهية ختم كتابه بأبواب الأدب وأشراط الساعة والبعث والجنة والنار وقد قام بتحقيق الكتاب عبد القادر محمد علي واتمنى الحصول على نسخة جديدة والكتاب يحتاج الى خدمة ولعل الدكتور ماهر الفحل له رائ فيما اقول .

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

جميل.
وأنا أيضا مثلك أتمنى أن أسمع رأي الشيخ ماهر الفحل.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

واخيرا وبعد معاناة اشتريت الكتاب بما يعادل 25دولار تقريبا والعجيب ان نسخه معدودة وفي مكتبات عمان الاردن وهو مما يدعو الى الاهتمام بالكتاب واعادة نشره بل وتحقيقه ان لزم الامر ولا يخفى ما لطبعة الباز من ملاحظات وهي افضل ما وجد الى الان فاين الهمم ؟!

----------


## ماهر الفحل

الكتاب بأمس الحاجة أن يحقق تحقيقياً علمياً رصيناً  ؛ لمكانة مؤلفه وجودة موضوعه ، وأهمية بابه ، وأنا أستغرب فهناك كتب أقل شأناً من هذا الكتاب طبعت مرات ومرات ، ثم ينماز العراقي بالأصالة والجودة والجمع بين الرواية والدراية في هذا الشرح النفيس ، ثم إن ابن العراقي ولي الدين أبا زرعة ، قد أتم الكتاب بطريقة ممتازة .
فأسأل الله  أن ييسر للكتب من يخرجه إخراجاً جيداً .
أشكر إخوتي على حسن ظنهم بإخيهم .

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل.

----------


## زياد

أنا أقوم حاليا بتحقيق الكتاب .. ولكني في الخطوات الأولى منه .. فأسأله التوفيق والسداد

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أعانكم الله ووفقكم لإتمام مشروعكم.

----------


## أبو المجد عمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الكتاب قد طبع قديما طبعة جيدة, والذين قاموا بضبط الكتاب وتحقيقه هم (جمعية النشر والتأليف الأزهرية) , وقد قاموا بالاعتناء بمتن الكتاب وتبيين شرح العراقي فيه وإلى أين انتهى, وبداية شرح ابنه أبو زرعة, وهي من مصورات دار إحياء التراث.
وهذا هو رابط الكتاب مصوراً (pdf) على موقع الأرشيف.
http://www.archive.org/details/tarh_tathreeb

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> أنا أقوم حاليا بتحقيق الكتاب .. ولكني في الخطوات الأولى منه .. فأسأله التوفيق والسداد


اسال الله لك تمام العمل وان يوفقك لاخراجه في افضل حلة طبعا لاتنسى اخوانك بعد طبعه !.

----------


## أنس ع ح

> صحيح جزيت الخير ابدا قد بحثت في مكتبات الامارات والعجب لم اجد للكتاب لاي طبعة علما انه طبع ببيروت سنة 2000 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية ويظهر انها نفذت لما للكتاب من القيمة العلمية الهائلة وان كان اغلب طلاب العلم - بخلاف المتبحر منهم -في زماننا لايعرفون عنه شئيا وهو - اي الكتاب - في أحاديث الأحكام وقد سلك العراقي منهجا فريدا في وضعه وتبويبه فما كان من  الصحيحين ترك تخريجه وما كان في غيرهما أشار إلى مخرجه وبين زياداته وحذف الأسانيد واقتصر على ذكر أسانيده في المقدمة فلما حفظ ابنه الكتاب - وقد ألفه له - ابتدأ بشرحه فترجم لرجال أسانيده ثم شرح بعض الأبواب، وقد شرح أكثرها وأتمها ابنه ولي الدين أبو زرعة 
> هذا وقد نال الكتاب استحسان واعجاب العلماء قديما فضلا عن علماء زماننا فقد قال السخاوي هو كتاب حافل. وهو يشرح الحديث على طريقة الفوائد المفردة كل واحدة عن الأخرى وتبلغ أحياناً العشرات. وبعد أن ساق أحاديث الأحكام على الأبواب الفقهية ختم كتابه بأبواب الأدب وأشراط الساعة والبعث والجنة والنار وقد قام بتحقيق الكتاب عبد القادر محمد علي واتمنى الحصول على نسخة جديدة والكتاب يحتاج الى خدمة ولعل الدكتور ماهر الفحل له رائ فيما اقول .


جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*طبعة جديدة لطرح التثريب للحافظ العراقي وابنه*

----------

